# Raketa



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Another Ebay treasure from the same seller as the 'Big Zim'. This time a 40mm Raketa - probably 1970's?

I wonder what would be a good strap for this? Any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A real Raketa Alan







.

Plenty of pitted brass on the back







.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This watch has arrived & it's superb







- I'll have a go at pictures soon.

In the meantime, I wonder if anyone (Ian?) can help with date/time setting.

The first crown pull allows time settting, as usual. The second position fast changes the date - one with each pull. Is there a way of fast changing the day?

Cheers.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> Is there a way of fast changing the day?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


Not that I've found Alan







. The only trick I've found is that you can change the day backwards or forwards depending on whether you adjust the time clockwise or anticlockwise.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

raketakat said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way of fast changing the day?
> ...


Thanks, Ian.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


That is one of the nicest Raketa`s I`ve seen









Shame about the leather though


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That is one of the nicest Raketa`s I`ve seen


Cheers Mac









It'a nice size, too, at 40mm.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

here's one of mine,gold plated can't remember how many 'khamen'


















as ever, soz about pic quality









john


----------

